# calling on all seed savers!!



## CTAnton (Aug 8, 2015)

There was an interest expressed awhile ago about having a seed swap. Someone mentioned a carolina reaper hot pepper and my ears went up!
Now that we are entering into the latter part of the growing season in the Northeast I thought I'd check to see if there is still any interest in doing this...
For my part I'm hoping to be able to offer the following....
Gladiolus "Boone"....got these seeds in an exchange years ago...not a florist gladiolus but more of what they call a parrot gladiolus...very graceful in the garden and planted deep enough doesn't require staking...in the ten years I've been growing this it's been this year that I'm seeing changes in the color of the flowers...primary color is a soft orange/apricot but theres a yellow one this year!!! I'll be offering cormlets....
Lettuce Brune Percherone....supposedly heat tolerant...makes a loose head of pale green brushed lightly with pink...
Tomato Aurora...determinate variety highly touted for short season areas...
Helianthus "Moulin Rouge"..a red pollen less variety that I planted at the clients...how a plant makes seeds without pollen I don't know but there you have it...
Cucumber "Yamato"...an asian variety like you  see in the markets only with  a very thin skin and 18 inch fruit....this can grow incredibly large and very fruitful...
Dyer's chamomile...bright yellow daisies that I have infusing in OO as we speak...we'll see how that project goes...didn't pick ALL the flowers tho...I've never pruned mine so its a 4 foot mat on the driveway that is quite lovely and blooms for months...on an aside, I've got a cat that loves to hide in it...
Baptisia perfoliata...false indigo...prairie plant with blue pea flowers in the spring and glaucous foliage throughout the year....big tap roots plant it where it will stay...
Calendula "Resina"....supposedly a higher concentration of resins in the petals...yellows and oranges...
well there's my short list...there's always things like white oak acorns and the big leaf magnolia a few miles from here that looks out of Jurassic park...but I digress...


----------



## SoapyGoats (Aug 8, 2015)

Interesting! Does the Dyer's Chamomile make the oil yellow? Will have to keep the C.Resina in mind when I'm seed-shopping


----------



## CTAnton (Aug 8, 2015)

soapy goats...the verdict on the dyers chamomile  coloring the OO is still out...


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't need any seeds but I do have a couple of plants with seeds that are ready.  My *Golden Rain Tree* has a large number of seed pods that have started to break open.  The seeds germinate fairly easily.  The seeds are very pretty and people use them as beads and string them.  It is a beautiful tree with great herbal/medicinal properties.  I just read the mature leaves are used for BLACK dye... hmmm.  I have never used the early spring leaves for greens but you can eat them.  It also has antiseptic properties.

I also have a large number of *Helianthus, perennial variety*, and I will probably have seeds into early winter, so no hurry on those.  They look similar to a black eyed susan, about 4 feet tall, blooms from late spring through mid-fall.  Literally armloads of cut flowers all summer long, no deadheading required.  Very hardy, drought and heat tolerant, and can take very frigid winters -- the record breaking cold winter didn't hurt them one bit.  It really does bloom it's fool head off.  It's not invasive, easily maintained, but you can let it spread -- if encouraged you can fill a large area in a short time.  Those are the only seed I have at the moment.

I'm in zone 5 and I'm not sure, but I think both are good to zone 4.  You can look up the Golden Rain Tree on Google.  I'm sorry but I don't remember the variety of the perennial Helianthus so I can't look that up -- I can post a pic if you want to see them.  It is so hardy though I'm sure it will most likely do well in a variety of zones -- minimum of zone 4 and possibly colder.  

If you want the Rain Tree seeds please let my know fairly soon, before the pods start to fall -- we should have nice weather for another week or so but a good storm will may knock them off.  I'll give you my address if PM me.  Send me a SASE and I will mail you as many seeds as you would like.


----------

